# Negima or Fairy Tail



## Dark Evangel (Nov 10, 2009)

So which is the better magical manga? Based on plot, characters, art, etc.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 10, 2009)

Negima even tought i like both but negima is just much more better in all of these


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 10, 2009)

Definitely Negima, Fairy Tail is a terrible manga IMO.


----------



## Gene (Nov 10, 2009)

Same opinion as Greed's. Dropped FT a long time ago.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Nov 10, 2009)

Negima by far, not even a contest.


----------



## Blue (Nov 10, 2009)

Up to chapter 50 of Negima and all I've seen is obnoxious thinly veiled porn. Fanservice is well and good, but when the magical teddy bears start pulling off underwear en masse, it's time to fucking man up and write a story someone gives a fuck about instead of counting on all the naked ass to draw your readers.

Like, what's happening currently in Negima? They're on Mars or some shit?

Any particular reason that's better than, say, Reborn! and their mafia pokemon boxes?

I do like the art from both. Akamatsu draws sum pretty nekkid girls.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 10, 2009)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Up to chapter 50 of Negima and all I've seen is obnoxious thinly veiled porn. Fanservice is well and good, but when the magical teddy bears start pulling off underwear en masse, it's time to fucking man up and write a story someone gives a fuck about instead of counting on all the naked ass to draw your readers.
> 
> Like, what's happening currently in Negima? They're on Mars or some shit?
> 
> ...



Negima gets better at the end of the Kyoto arc when Eva comes in and starts throwing around absolute zero ice spells, owns fate, and kills a giant monster.

In my opinion though, it gets really good at the festival arc. The only reason there so much fanservice in the early chapters is because akumatsu's editors told him to put it in there. He stops with all of the fanservice later on(for the most part) and thats when the epic fights begin.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 10, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> So which is the better magical manga? Based on *plot, characters, art*, etc.



Negima, Negima, Negima.

Actually, Fairy Tail wins out in art but that's it. And both series have fanservice, but like with most shonen you just have to ignore it.



> Negima gets better at the end of the Kyoto arc when Eva comes in and starts throwing around absolute zero ice spells, owns fate, and kills a giant monster.



I just started this series and I'm off to the mall to get some more volumes and DB: Raging Blast. What volumes does that stuff happen in?


----------



## RivFader (Nov 10, 2009)

Negima.

I haven't read it yet, but it's surely better than FT.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 10, 2009)

Negima by fuckin far. Its not even close


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

I agreed with Blue till the "liking Akamatu's art" part

Personally I find Negima absolute garbage devoid of any redeeming quality 

It's really otaku bait of the lowest kind

Fairy Tail is shit, Hong Kong bootleg One Piece, but it can be relatively amusing at times and is far more of a typical nekketsu so I can stomach it more easily than Akamatsu's pseudo harem rubbish

Plus come on if you don't want to throw Negi into a woodchipper there's something wrong with you


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 10, 2009)

FT. Never got passed Vol. 1 of Negima because of the annoying harem shota and other Otaku bullshit.


----------



## Tracespeck (Nov 10, 2009)

Negima is better at everything easily.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 10, 2009)

Fairy Tail because the humor is actually funny for the most part

Negima is just bad


----------



## seastone (Nov 10, 2009)

FT, I got tired of Negima about 100 chapter or so. I read a year ago and never thought about it until now. 

While in FT I read until the newest chapter and still read the newest one. at least it has occasional amusing fro mtiem ot time. As well the first arcs were not half bad.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2009)

Negima. Fairy Fail is an absolute abomination and is hardly better than any manga I can think of right now.

-edit-

Actually, I hear Air Gear is pretty bad. Maybe it is better than one.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 10, 2009)

air gear has good art but terrible everything else


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

I honestly ended up looking like the wrong location _black guy_ everytime I tried reading an Air Gear chapter

Shit is unintelligible


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Nov 10, 2009)

I find negima much more entertaining than FT.


----------



## Kellogem (Nov 10, 2009)

I didnt read Negima, but Fairy Tail is so shit, its hard for me to believe something can be worse than that.

but seriously, read Soul Eater or D Gray-man, they are a bit magical as well and 100 times better.


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 10, 2009)

This isn't even a contest

Definitely Negima


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 10, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Negima. Fairy Fail is an absolute abomination and is hardly better than any manga I can think of right now.
> 
> -edit-
> 
> Actually, I hear Air Gear is pretty bad. Maybe it is better than one.



What is wrong with Air Gear (compared to FT), please enlighten me a bit?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 10, 2009)

ulius said:


> Negima, Negima, Negima.
> 
> Actually, Fairy Tail wins out in art but that's it. And both series have fanservice, but like with most shonen you just have to ignore it.
> 
> I just started this series and I'm off to the mall to get some more volumes and DB: Raging Blast. What volumes does that stuff happen in?



The Eva ownage starts at the end of the kyoto arc, at chapter 51. 




Aldric said:


> I agreed with Blue till the "liking Akamatu's art" part
> 
> Personally I find Negima absolute garbage devoid of any redeeming quality
> 
> ...



Haven't you only read like three chapters of Negima Aldric? Pretty much everyone(including myself) will say that the first few volumes were garbage and should be burned in the pits of hell.



Jetstorm said:


> Actually, I hear Air Gear is pretty bad. Maybe it is better than one.



AG has really good art, but that's about it.



Perseverance said:


> What is wrong with Air Gear (compared to FT), please enlighten me a bit?



It seems like the story is written by a coke addict, that's all you really need to know.


Also, InB4 NegixNagi trolling


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> What is wrong with Air Gear (compared to FT), please enlighten me a bit?



Since Air Gear is an Oh Great! series, convoluted dialogue and utter lack of plot direction is a given. It only has art going for it from what people tell me. If Air Gear is the same as Tenjou Tenge in that regard than yeah its bad.

While Fairy Tail has a potential plot at the very least, it is just very much stuck on the "villain of the week" format even now. Fairy Tail sucks but it isn't completely unreadable. I've found that with Oh Great!'s writing it makes it nearly impossible to seriously try to follow his stories.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 10, 2009)

Aldric said:


> I honestly ended up looking like the wrong location _black guy_ everytime I tried reading an Air Gear chapter
> 
> Shit is unintelligible


haha yeah

the plot twist and convoluted fights  were some of the most retarded things ever 

how it goes from a sport manga to some crazy battle manga i dont even know


Perseverance said:


> What is wrong with Air Gear (compared to FT), please enlighten me a bit?


its bad


----------



## The Imp (Nov 10, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> So which is the better magical manga? Based on plot, characters, art, etc.



Plot: Gonna have to give it to Negima here. Sure it has a mediocre plot but it edges over Fairy Tail's.

Characters: Fairy Tail, easily. With the exception of Rakan everyone in Negima is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I enjoyed some of FT's characters until Mashima fucked up. (i.e. Gazille, Luxus, Mist Gun)

Art: I prefer Fairy Tail's art.

2:1... I give this to Fairy Tail. Both are still bad though.



~Greed~ said:


> Also, InB4 NegixNagi


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> Haven't you only read like three chapters of Negima Aldric? Pretty much everyone(including myself) will say that the first few volumes were garbage and should be burned in the pits of hell.



See that's the problem with Negima's fans, EM in the OBD tried this approach as well

As if I had to read a hundred chapters to get the gist of what the manga was all about and the wonders of character depth and thematical brilliance I missed

This is exactly as if fans of that Tokyo red riding hood shit tried to convince me that, ok you read two chapters and all you saw was a little girl getting fucked while playing with her own entrails, but really there's more than that and the characters are well written and it's actually a pretty good story and there's cool action sequences and blablabla

It may be true, but it doesn't change the fact that at its core, it's pedo guro trash targeting a very specific demographic I simply don't belong to


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 10, 2009)

Bastard!! for 12 year olds

its problem giving it to much crdedir


----------



## Kubo Tite (Nov 10, 2009)

The OP is basically asking which piece of shit smells better.

They are both terrible. Stop reading them.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 10, 2009)

Aldric said:


> See that's the problem with Negima's fans, EM in the OBD tried this approach as well
> 
> As if I had to read a hundred chapters to get the gist of what the manga was all about and the wonders of character depth and thematical brilliance I missed
> 
> ...



I read 2 pages of Soul Eater and it's crap.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> its problem giving it to much crdedir



Are you drunk

Shame on you young man


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 10, 2009)

Negima is so much better it's not even funny, Fairy Tail is total ass.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 10, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Are you drunk
> 
> Shame on you young man



no he's just retarded

don't worry about it too much


----------



## agentgraves (Nov 10, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned this is like asking; which is better, watching the grass grow or the paint dry?


----------



## Kubo Tite (Nov 10, 2009)

agentgraves said:


> As far as I'm concerned this is like asking; which is better, watching the grass grow or the paint dry?



That's what I said but not as good.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 10, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> So which is the better magical manga? Based on plot, characters, art, etc.



Should've made a poll Eva.  

All in all, when it comes to all that, I honestly have to side with Negima. 


Ken Akamatsu's art is really superior to almost any mangaka I've seen.   Ken manages to give the majority of the girls in some major revalance to the plot, unlike some mangas that barely can handle a couple.   And the plot, sure Negima starts slow, but after a while it really starts to take off.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 10, 2009)

Negima no contest.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Nov 10, 2009)

Everyone who keeps arguing that Negima sucks, clearly has not read post the first couple of volumes. It's rather similar to some-one who watched the three new Star Wars movies and then refused to believe that the original trio are any good. 

For evidence I cite an uninterested outsider. The Anime NewsNetwork's recent review of Negima Vol 24:


> With each passing volume of Negima!, the criticism of Ken Akamatsu as a fanboy-pandering, one-note hack becomes increasingly inaccurate. Just look at his rendition of Ostia and witness the breadth of Akamatsu's imagination: a city floating on clouds (with a wink and nod to Miyazaki), with ancient ruins and stark wastelands below, all drawn in intense detail?and accompanied by a world-encompassing, history-spanning back story. And that's to say nothing of the actual plot points covered in this volume, which plumb the very depths of love (Ako's oh-so-bittersweet infatuation with the fictional Nagi), hate (Negi comes face to face with his adversary and has an epic ... conversation over a cup of tea), and pure adventure (Negi shows off his newfound powers as he rescues Nodoka from a band of bounty hunters). Speaking of Negi's newfound powers, the fight scenes here are beyond spectacular: just imagine the wizardry and effects he pulled off at the end of the School Festival arc, then multiply it several times over, and cram that into bursts of just a few pages each. The result? Another stunning installment of what is quickly becoming one of the best shounen series right now.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Ken Akamatsu's art is really superior to almost any mangaka I've seen.



loooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 10, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Should've made a poll Eva.
> 
> All in all, when it comes to all that, I honestly have to side with Negima.
> 
> ...



TBH, I feel that Akamatsu sucks at drawing male faces and his action poses are often too mechanical. Sure, his girls are cute but if you shave their hair most become instantly unrecognizable.

The one thing that Negima excels is the background but that's because Akamatsu borrows heavily from real world scenery and applies his l337 computer skillz.


----------



## agentgraves (Nov 10, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Should've made a poll Eva.
> 
> All in all, when it comes to all that, I honestly have to side with Negima.
> 
> ...



SoraScans

I don't know what world you live in where Akamatsu is considered a good artist but anyone who draws cheekmouth on their manga is awful. That shit is barely excusable in anime and is certainly not in manga.


----------



## MdB (Nov 10, 2009)

I can't stomach the dialogue of Negima from what I have seen. And it doesn't help too that the character drawings are primary drawn in manner to cater to those god-awful otaku ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that are enchanted by some pathetic moe fetishization.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

Here I draw like Akamatsu sensei guys



Best mangaka sama ever mina ^_^


----------



## Blade (Nov 10, 2009)

Fairy tail all the way


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 10, 2009)

lmfao Fairy Tail ftw!! Negima is just a gay manga that's my opinion


----------



## Kubo Tite (Nov 10, 2009)

One Piece is so much better than either. Just read that.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 10, 2009)

Do not read Bleach, Bleach is actually worse than Fairy Tail and Negima, and the Mangaka is one of the dumbest people on earth, but i agree with this guy on One Piece..


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 10, 2009)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Like, what's happening currently in Negima? They're on Mars or some shit?
> 
> Any particular reason that's better than, say, Reborn! and their mafia pokemon boxes?


In case you didn't know mars IS the magic world.

SoraScans

SoraScans


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 10, 2009)

negima's art is really bad

like really really bad

like really really really bad

bad like bad

as bad as bad

baddie


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 10, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> In case you didn't know mars IS the magic world.
> 
> CH 40
> 
> CH 40



The magic world isn't technically Mars, Its a plane of existence that is based off of mars.



Aldric said:


> See that's the problem with Negima's fans, EM in the OBD tried this approach as well
> 
> As if I had to read a hundred chapters to get the gist of what the manga was all about and the wonders of character depth and thematical brilliance I missed



The same could be said about one piece in that department, most people will say that it didn't get really good until Arlong, or even Alabasta, some people will even say it sucked before that. 




> This is exactly as if fans of that Tokyo red riding hood shit tried to convince me that, ok you read two chapters and all you saw was a little girl getting fucked while playing with her own entrails, but really there's more than that and the characters are well written and it's actually a pretty good story and there's cool action sequences and blablabla
> 
> It may be true, but it doesn't change the fact that at its core, it's pedo guro trash targeting a very specific demographic I simply don't belong to



So your comparing Negima to something like that now.




Kubo Tite said:


> The OP is basically asking which piece of shit smells better.
> 
> They are both terrible. Stop reading them.



Says the guy who's username is Kubo Tite......



Aldric said:


> loooooooooooooooooooooooooool



The art is actually pretty good, well atleast the backround art is.

*Spoiler*: __ 












It doesn't really compare to artists like Ayamine Rando, Oh Great or Oku Hiroya, but its still pretty good.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> The same could be said about one piece in that department, most people will say that it didn't get really good until Arlong, or even Alabasta, some people will even say it sucked before that.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Aldric (Nov 10, 2009)

> So your comparing Negima to something like that now.



But seriously way to miss the point


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 10, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Are you drunk
> 
> Shame on you young man


oh wow

im not sure how i pulled that one off


Aku Shinigami said:


> Everyone who keeps arguing that Negima sucks, clearly has not read post the first couple of volumes.


Why hello there

im someone whos caught up in it


Tyrannos said:


> Ken Akamatsu's art is really superior to almost any mangaka I've seen.


oh god what

i mean really


----------



## Tash (Nov 10, 2009)

Negima background art is really nothing special at all.

For something digitally rendered it's pretty mediocre tbh.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 11, 2009)

Tash said:


> Negima background art is really nothing special at all.
> 
> For something digitally rendered it's pretty mediocre tbh.


The thing is there are people who claimed that Akamatsu's art is really bad such as Aldric and Eldritch Gall. Most mangaka artist who has superior art releases their mangas monthly while Akamatsu releases his manga weekly.





Lord Genome said:


> im someone whos caught up in it


If you really think Negima is that bad then why are you still reading it? I mean, reading Fairy Tail is acceptable since it started good then turned bad while Negima on the other hand is quite bad at first but keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 11, 2009)

Aldric said:


> loooooooooooooooooooooooooool



What's your beef? 



HugeGuy said:


> TBH, I feel that Akamatsu sucks at drawing male faces and his action poses are often too mechanical. Sure, his girls are cute but if you shave their hair most become instantly unrecognizable.
> 
> The one thing that Negima excels is the background but that's because Akamatsu borrows heavily from real world scenery and applies his l337 computer skillz.



I have to disagree that they are too mechanical.   There are some good fight scenes that can rival even some action mangas.

And when it comes to scenery, I don't recall ever seeing photoshopped pictures in Negima, nor Love Hina.   He drew those backgrounds in detail.   Unlike let's say Obata who frequently uses real photographs for the Bakuman manga.

As for the character designs, eh we all have our preferences.



agentgraves said:


> Link removed
> 
> I don't know what world you live in where Akamatsu is considered a good artist but anyone who draws cheekmouth on their manga is awful. That shit is barely excusable in anime and is certainly not in manga.



Oh quit whining.



Lord Genome said:


> oh god what
> 
> i mean really



Well if you disagree, then say someone who is better.   I mean the guy can't be bad, since he's constantly having success on his side.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> can't be bad, since he's constantly having success on his side.



no

**


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

> Well if you disagree, then say someone who is better




*Spoiler*: __ 









And those are two random pages. There are double spreads that would make Negima look like Aldric's doodle.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 11, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> The art is actually pretty good, well atleast the backround art is.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


You should add this as well.

EDIT: I almost forgot this.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 11, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> no



Akamatsu's not successful?  I don't recall any of his manga's failing.   Besides, he scored a hot ass wife.  



Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eye of the Beholder.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Akamatsu's not successful?  I don't recall any of his manga's failing.   Besides, he scored a hot ass wife.



Reread the part that I quoted

You can be bad and successful at the same time


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 11, 2009)

Tash said:


> Negima background art is really nothing special at all.
> 
> For something digitally rendered it's pretty mediocre tbh.





Edit:



Tyrannos said:


> Oh quit whining.



More like he hit a sore spot 



> I mean the guy can't be bad, since he's constantly having success on his side.



Appeal to popularity is never a good thing



Dark Evangel said:


> If you really think Negima is that bad then why are you still reading it?



Might be because of the same reason people are still reading longer running manga in general that turned bad


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

> Eye of the Beholder.



No, this is one of those "You're completely ass backwards" type of things.

SAO's art makes Negima's look like trash, and it has nothing to do with liking different styles.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 11, 2009)

I wonder what the few mangas that have better art than it is

Cant wait for his answer


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 11, 2009)

So why are everyone suddenly comparing art from different mangas? When I was asking a comparison between Fairy Tail and Negima. Don't tell me this is being turned into another pointless Negima bashing thread again.


> Same reason why people are still reading longer running manga in general that turned bad


Negima started bad and turned good. Completely different thing from reading a manga that is good from the start that turned bad. 

Unless you have any good reasons why this current arc sucks?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 11, 2009)

I was refering to certain other manga in that sentence, not Negima

Edit: The possible reason i was refering to anyway was:

Despite him finding it bad, he is still reading it just because he wants to finish it


----------



## Sin (Nov 11, 2009)

> So why are everyone suddenly comparing art from different mangas? When I  was asking a comparison between Fairy Tail and Negima. Don't tell me  this is being turned into another pointless Negima bashing thread again.



I don't even read Negima, though Fairy Tail is garbage, so I can't imagine Negima being worse.

It's just that when you say that the author of a weekly shounen with harem elements (yes, not as evident now, but still present) is the best artist you've ever seen and challenge others to prove you wrong, you're going to stir up some controversy, specially when there are such amazing artworks out there (Berserk, SAO, etc.)

~ Note: "You" in this case refers to the poster who made the claims, not you as in the person I'm quoting.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 11, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Negima.
> 
> I haven't read it yet, but it's surely better than FT.



I second this


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 11, 2009)

Negima, no contest.

Even the 1st two volumes are much more like Love Hina, I like them both.

And plus Negima has Evangeline :ho


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

anything's better than fairy tail's nakama crying scenes

anything


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 11, 2009)

Aku Shinigami said:


> Everyone who keeps arguing that Negima sucks, clearly has not read post the first couple of volumes. It's rather similar to some-one who watched the three new Star Wars movies and then refused to believe that the original trio are any good.
> 
> For evidence I cite an uninterested outsider. The Anime NewsNetwork's recent review of Negima Vol 24:



Awful analogy. The original trio came out first. No one would have given a shit if the prequels were made first, they'd have considered them shit and there'd be no later good ones. Also, you really don't have to watch those prequels. In the case of Negima you have to wade through volumes of shit. Life's too short.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 11, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Awful analogy. The original trio came out first. No one would have given a shit if the prequels were made first, they'd have considered them shit and there'd be no later good ones. Also, you really don't have to watch those prequels. In the case of Negima you have to wade through volumes of shit. Life's too short.


Two out of 26, looking to hit 40 at least. Eh.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't remember manga fans being this tight-assed. I don't even read Negima, but I honestly can't see how its art is "terrible." You would think the people here belong to some fancy board of artists or some shit.

Why must we make virtualspace more insufferable than meatspace? Remember when the Internet was for porn and not virtual raging?

I guess I would have to agree with the buckets of people who said Negima is better, though.

In my mind, Mistgun's face has never been seen and he fights by pounding the shit out of people with the staves on his back.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 11, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> I don't remember manga fans being this tight-assed. I don't even read Negima, but I honestly can't see how its art is "terrible." You would think the people here belong to some fancy board of artists or some shit.
> 
> Why must we make virtualspace more insufferable than meatspace? Remember when the Internet was for porn and not virtual raging?
> 
> ...


Negima's art is terrible: Arika has cheekmouths in one panel, Negi's hand looks warped in a two page spread with no less than 32 important characters in it, and the characters look anime-esque and cutesy.

In conclusion... Eh, it's not terrible. It's just a favoured hobby of many to rage on Negima for no apparent reason.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 11, 2009)

Negima is infinitely times better. 

Negima is one of the best ongoing shounens while, IMO, FT at most mediocre.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 11, 2009)

I have never heard someone say, "The art is terrible, look at those cheekmouths!" I feel like you're pulling my strings.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

cheekmouth is a style used in some mangas
not a bad art

but you could hate that style if you want


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 11, 2009)

People in this thread should read at least 100 chapters of Negima before comment anything.

and Negima > FT and this isn't funny at all.

and Negima have Jack Rakan, what does FT have?

I think someone should post some screenshot of Negima recent arc to convince some hater who think FT is superior.


----------



## Malumultimus (Nov 11, 2009)

Almost no one thinks that, though. Most people gave it to Negima even without reading it, lulz


----------



## agentgraves (Nov 11, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> I have never heard someone say, "The art is terrible, look at those cheekmouths!" I feel like you're pulling my strings.





hgfdsahjkl said:


> cheekmouth is a style used in some mangas
> not a bad art
> 
> but you could hate that style if you want



Cheekmouth is for pisspoor animators with an incredibly low budget(you don't have to move the lips!), it simply has no place in manga as it's completely unnecessary and looks retarded. That's not artstyle that's dumb.



> Negima background art is really nothing special at all.
> 
> For something digitally rendered it's pretty mediocre tbh.


This is true, furthermore they look very impersonal, lifeless and dull.

Also the panelling in Negima is really bad, he squishes up characters and walls of text in tiny little panels and when you read those words you realize that much like the teenage girls it portrays they take a very long time to say nothing at all.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 11, 2009)

Fairy Tail. Despite the series is indeed bad, it has good art and there are a few characters that I really enjoy like Makarov. In the days I used to read Negima there were times I wished a steam roller passed over every character of that manga because goddamn. 

And if you're seriously think that Akatmasu's art is better than any mangaka around there you have a bad taste for art concept. And I'm saying that in a friendly way.

Also, Aldrich and Eldtrich Gall brought good points in their posts.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

Meh, reading through the pages the main reasons Negima haters gave are:

1. The art is cutesy/moe. Nothing like the badass art in SAO/Vinland Saga-esque mangas.
2. It's a harem manga. I know, trust me because I've read 3 chapters of it.
3. There's harem element(however minuscule) in it. This will definitely not be accepted by our made-up list of "criterion for epic mangas".

Shesh, some of you are either too spoiled by the best of the best mangas out there or thinks that just because you've read the cream of the crop, you can act like a panel of jury in appraising certain mangas while condemning others to the extent even a small compliment is frowned upon like a sin.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 11, 2009)

agentgraves said:


> Cheekmouth is for pisspoor animators with an incredibly low budget(you don't have to move the lips!), it simply has no place in manga as it's completely unnecessary and looks retarded. That's not artstyle that's dumb.



Which is amusing because it was supposed to resemble an anime movie. All the Ala Rubra flashbacks are like that. Fridge brilliance? Maybe.



> This is true, furthermore they look very impersonal, lifeless and dull.



Eh, eye of the beholder and all that, but elaborate please?



> Also the panelling in Negima is really bad, he squishes up characters and walls of text in tiny little panels and when you read those words you realize that much like the teenage girls it portrays they take a very long time to say nothing at all.



Normally because the rest of the page is filled with some kind of badassery or spread of some kind, and while it's terrible hard to read in the LQ/MQ scans we get, I have no problems following the text in the volumes at all.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> And when it comes to scenery, I don't recall ever seeing photoshopped pictures in Negima, nor Love Hina.   He drew those backgrounds in detail.   Unlike let's say Obata who frequently uses real photographs for the Bakuman manga.


At the back of every volume, there's an appendix that Akamatsu often used to give credit to where he got his scenery from. He's not as lazy as some who just copy/paste and pixelated the photos but nonetheless they are not his original background either.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

agentgraves said:


> Cheekmouth is for pisspoor animators with an incredibly low budget(you don't have to move the lips!), it simply has no place in manga as it's completely unnecessary and looks retarded. That's not artstyle that's dumb.



so why would they use it in TTGL?and that pic needed no animation so why would they use a cheap trick?

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 360 

btw that shot is supposed to be artistic



anyway,that's a silly reason to call the art bad


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 11, 2009)

Scarecrow Red said:


> And if you're seriously think that Akatmasu's art is better than any mangaka around there you have a bad taste for art concept. And I'm saying that in a friendly way.
> 
> Also, Aldrich and Eldtrich Gall brought good points in their posts.


Oh my god...You must be blind then if you think ANY MANGAKA is better than Akamatsu. I don't even think someone like Kishimoto or any other generic shounen or shoujo mangaka is capable of drawing something like this.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

^^
dude
alot of mangakas can draw better than that


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 11, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Oh my god...You must be blind then if you think ANY MANGAKA is better than Akamatsu. I don't even think someone like Kishimoto or any other generic shounen or shoujo mangaka is capable of drawing something like this.


I'll probably come buckets when that scene pops out in my paper volumes that are basically clean as hell and wonderfully sharp, but I don't think that's what he meant at all.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 11, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ^^
> dude
> alot of mangakas can draw better than that


I know that but he said any mangaka...I have seen a lot of really bad ones from shoujo mangas.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

ah
ok ...........


----------



## agentgraves (Nov 11, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Which is amusing because it was supposed to resemble an anime movie. All the Ala Rubra flashbacks are like that. Fridge brilliance? Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked that chapter because it was the latest not for any story reasons. I can pick any random chapter and find it so lay off the TVTropes there buddy.
Chapter 174

As for the backgrounds, it's just like Gantz, it can be as detailed as you want but it doesn't stop it from looking boring, basically there is no style whatsoever. It's unfair to compare it but look at Katushiro Otomo for realistic looking backgrounds that have style and artistic touch 


hgfdsahjkl said:


> so why would they use it in TTGL?and that pic needed no animation so why would they use a cheap trick?
> 
> History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 360
> 
> ...


They use it because it still saves alot of money which they could then use on giant robot drills action or whatever. Anime doesn't have the same kind of budget as american animation and invariably cut corners in one way or another.

My point is that there is no reason to see it in manga SINCE it doesn't need animating.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

shoujo is drawn by women

self explanatory


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 11, 2009)

isexist **


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

agentgraves said:


> They use it because it still saves alot of money which they could then use on giant robot drills action or whatever. Anime doesn't have the same kind of budget as american animation and invariably cut corners in one way or another.
> 
> My point is that there is no reason to see it in manga SINCE it doesn't need animating.



I know these stuff ,you dont have to tell me

you missed the part where I said that this picture wasnt animation,it was a still shot

so they're not saving money by drawing it like that


----------



## agentgraves (Nov 11, 2009)

Dark Evangel said:


> Oh my god...You must be blind then if you think ANY MANGAKA is better than Akamatsu. I don't even think someone like Kishimoto or any other generic shounen or shoujo mangaka is capable of drawing something like this.


DAMN CHEEKMOUTH


hgfdsahjkl said:


> I know these stuff ,you dont have to tell me
> 
> you missed the part where I said that this picture wasnt animation,it was a still shot
> 
> so they're not saving money by drawing it like that



I misunderstood then. Gainax is stupid.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

agentgraves said:


> DAMN CHEEKMOUTH



You really have something against cheekmouth. I don't get it. Did Johnny Bravo flirt with your mom or something?


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 11, 2009)

They both suck ass.

I choose Fairy Tail at any rate, as it actually has some good humour at times.

Negima has a better plot though. Not that it says much of anything mind.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 11, 2009)

agentgraves said:


> I picked that chapter because it was the latest not for any story reasons. I can pick any random chapter and find it so lay off the TVTropes there buddy.
> Chapter 174



Apparently so. I never really took notice, but Negima as a whole has always been following anime conventions in most aspects of its art so it really doesn't bother me.

And TV Tropes has already ruined my life. 



> As for the backgrounds, it's just like Gantz, it can be as detailed as you want but it doesn't stop it from looking boring, basically there is no style whatsoever. It's unfair to compare it but look at Katushiro Otomo for realistic looking backgrounds that have style and artistic touch



I'm certainly not going to hold any manga series up to that standard before I'm willing to call it good, but "no style whatsoever"? Magic World has basically been beautiful so far, and I'm not talking about about the plot in this case either.



> They use it because it still saves alot of money which they could then use on giant robot drills action or whatever. Anime doesn't have the same kind of budget as american animation and invariably cut corners in one way or another.



Considering Gainax should have cash coming out of the wazoo after NGE, I doubt it somehow. It's just a stylistic decision to stuff the whole mouth into the picture, much like why a character's hair can be blown _behind_ their eyes for some reason.



> My point is that there is no reason to see it in manga SINCE it doesn't need animating.



Unless it's supposed to look like an anime, which Negima is, if that wasn't rather obvious from the outset.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 11, 2009)

it's one of anime/manga art styles

get it

then hate it or love it,you're free


----------



## agentgraves (Nov 11, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> You really have something against cheekmouth. I don't get it. Did Johnny Bravo flirt with your mom or something?


Yes that's exactly why


skiboydoggy said:


> Apparently so. I never really took notice, but Negima as a whole has always been following anime conventions in most aspects of its art so it really doesn't bother me.
> 
> And TV Tropes has already ruined my life.
> 
> ...


It bothers me since generic anime looking is still generic.

Gainax has more than the majority of studios but they still don't have that much, they're no Studio Ghibli. If they had money coming out of their wazoo they might try improving the framerate a little.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

agentgraves said:


> Yes that's exactly why


Hey, Johnny Bravo is awesome. You should be proud of your mom.


----------



## Quelsatron (Nov 11, 2009)

why does rakan seem like a ripoff of zekka

i mean i haven't read neGAYma nor will i ever but every page i've seen of him just oozes Zekka

maybe it's because of the Chuck norris esuqe thing they've got going on but still


----------



## Aldric (Nov 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> What's your beef?



Of all the manga I've read, I can't honestly think of one artist that wasn't better than Akamatsu and I can name a dozen that thoroughly put him to shame

He's not completely worthless, he's competent with backgrounds and scenery but his character design flat out sucks ass

All in all there's nothing to write home about and claiming the art is "one of the best" or whatever is laughable

Hence the looooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Jugger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Of all the manga I've read, I can't honestly think of one artist that wasn't better than Akamatsu and I can name a dozen that thoroughly put him to shame
> 
> He's not completely worthless, he's competent with backgrounds and scenery but his character design flat out sucks ass
> 
> ...



tell some of those? Of course there are those seinen artist with their long breaks and montly realese but in shonen there really isn?t better artist.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 11, 2009)

Miura, Hagiwara, Inoue, Samura, Hara, Araki, Kishiro, Tanaka, Katsura, Hojo are all vastly superior artists in about every way

Ohkubo's experimentions, great sense of style and creativity also put him above Akamatsu

In weekly published shonen, Toriyama, Oda, Oh! Great and Obata are also better, as well as part 1 Kishimoto

I'd put Akamatsu roughly on the same level as current Kishimoto, Kubo and Mashima


----------



## MdB (Nov 11, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> 1. The art is cutesy/moe. Nothing like the badass art in SAO/Vinland Saga-esque mangas.



No. I am pretty sure that I dislike the visual style because it is expressionless, indistinctive and just plain dreary while subsequently being generic beyond belief. I honestly can't be bothered to bash it since I don't give a damn about it.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

MdB said:


> No. I am pretty sure that I dislike the visual style because it is expressionless, indistinctive and just plain dreary while subsequently being generic beyond belief. I honestly can't be bothered to bash it since I don't give a damn about it.



Yea, I can accept that reasoning. It's just the way some people talk, sounds like moe/cutesy style is an abomination that should never be judged according to its own merits. Are we supposed to approve only SAO-esque style now(despite them being obviously superior, I acknowledge that).

As for you saying Negima is a slice of life manga is inaccurate. I'm far behind Negima but even from where I stopped it has long abandoned the slice of life formula.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 11, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Reread the part that I quoted
> 
> You can be bad and successful at the same time



The only people who think he's bad are those who dislike Akamatsu.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> More like he hit a sore spot.
> 
> Appeal to popularity is never a good thing.



So?



Black Leg Sanji said:


> I wonder what the few mangas that have better art than it is
> 
> Cant wait for his answer



Too bad I already said Akamatsu's art is better, because I see that art as lousy.

Comic Book artists are better than that guy by leaps and bounds.



Sin said:


> No, this is one of those "You're completely ass backwards" type of things.
> 
> SAO's art makes Negima's look like trash, and it has nothing to do with liking different styles.





Aldric said:


> Of all the manga I've read, I can't honestly think of one artist that wasn't better than Akamatsu and I can name a dozen that thoroughly put him to shame
> 
> He's not completely worthless, he's competent with backgrounds and scenery but his character design flat out sucks ass
> 
> ...






Aldric said:


> Miura, Hagiwara, Inoue, Samura, Hara, Araki, Kishiro, Tanaka, Katsura, Hojo are all vastly superior artists in about every way
> 
> Ohkubo's experimentions, great sense of style and creativity also put him above Akamatsu
> 
> ...



That's _your_ opinion.    



All in all, none of you can admit that this thread has devolved into, "People I like vs People you like.  Akamatsu sucks, I'm right, you're wrong!  "


----------



## Aldric (Nov 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> That's _your_ opionion.



This is the fucking lamest rebuttal ever

Seriously don't even bother replying if that's all you can come up with


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 11, 2009)

I could care less what you think, Aldric.

Your replies are just as lame and serve no purpose but trolling.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> The only people who think he's bad are those who dislike Akamatsu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone _really_ wants to suck Akamatsu's cock. 

He ain't god you know.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Too bad I already said Akamatsu's art is better, because I see that art as lousy.
> 
> Comic Book artists are better than that guy by leaps and bounds.



This doesnt answer my question:



> I wonder what the few *mangas* that have better art than it is


----------



## Aldric (Nov 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I could care less what you think, Aldric.
> 
> You're replies are just as lame and serve no purpose but trolling.



Maybe but at least I know the difference between your and you're


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 11, 2009)

What the fuck does comic book artists have to do with "the few mangas that have better art" anyway


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 11, 2009)

Not a sausage.


----------



## Quelsatron (Nov 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> The only people who think he's bad are those who dislike Akamatsu.



In other words, the only people who thinks he's bad are those who thinks he's bad

loooool


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 11, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Someone _really_ wants to suck Akamatsu's cock.
> 
> He ain't god you know.



Oh because I like his mangas, I'm sucking his cock.   You should talk.  



Aldric said:


> Maybe but at least I know the difference between your and you're



Hey, look at me, I can edit what people say!  

Go away, troll.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> What the fuck does comic book artists have to do with "the few mangas that have better art" anyway



Hey, Stan Lee is now involved with Mangas now, so it's fair to compare.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> This doesnt answer my question:



You want to know who I think is better?

Togashi, Teshrogi, Norihigo for starters.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> You want to know who I think is better?
> 
> Togashi, Teshrogi, Norihigo for starters.



Only heard about Togashi

What manga have the other two done?


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Hey, look at me, I can edit what people say!



Now now, let's not start lying.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 11, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Only heard about Togashi
> 
> What manga have the other two done?



Teshrogi does the Saint Seiya manga.

Norihiro does Claymore.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh alright


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 11, 2009)

My only gripes with Akamatsu's art is suffering from  syndrome and....the shit these girls are wearing on their heads.

You can make an excuse for the cosplay girl doing it but why the fuck are the ninja and swordswoman wearing fucking cat ears and mouse ears respectively?


----------



## Aldric (Nov 11, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Hey, look at me, I can edit what people say!



Yes, you can edit your own posts, conglaturations for figuring it out and applying that newfound knowledge in this thread!



Gotta love the printscreen feature


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 11, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Yes, you can edit your own posts, conglaturations for figuring it out and applying that newfound knowledge in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the printscreen feature



Oh wow, you got me.  


You using the Sakura background.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 11, 2009)

That's Akatsuki 

You fail again


----------



## MdB (Nov 11, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> As for you saying Negima is a slice of life manga is inaccurate. I'm far behind Negima but even from where I stopped it has long abandoned the slice of life formula.



I never said that.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

MdB said:


> I never said that.



In the other thread.

But I might've misinterpreted it seeing the focus of the conversation there is constantly jumping around everywhere. My bad.


----------



## MdB (Nov 11, 2009)

HugeGuy said:


> In the other thread.
> 
> But I might've misinterpreted it seeing the focus of the conversation there is constantly jumping around everywhere. My bad.



And again, I never said that nor was I mentioning Negima.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 11, 2009)

MdB said:


> And again, I never said that nor was I mentioning Negima.



My bad. **


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2009)

Fairy Tail has an unusual number of useful and powerful female characters.

I'd give it a try just for that.


----------

